# Small tube amps with reverb and tremolo



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I have someone possibly coming down in two weeks to buy my Mesa so I guess I need to look at options. See the problem with the Mesa is it’s just too big for my needs and I wouldn’t mind a single 12 or 2x12 amp up to 40 watts max with reverb and tremolo.

some amps I’m looking at are as followed

fender 65 deluxe reverb re issue

fender 68 custom vibrolux reverb( I know it’s 2x10 but I did like the one I played)

Vox ac30 cc2 wt green/blue backs

vox ac15 cc2 wt green/ blue backs

supro 1648rt 1x12

anyone have any recommendations

I know I don’t want to spend no more than 2 grand on a amp .


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If you can find one of these, you'll have 70% of your budget left over


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> If you can find one of these, you'll have 70% of your budget left over
> 
> View attachment 378540


on Reverb:Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate Reverb 20-Watt 1x12" Tube Combo Reissue | Janzen Brothers Music Company | Reverb


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

$2000? Vintage Fender...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> $2000? Vintage Fender...


I’m half what tempted on telling buddy if he want the Mesa then pick up the 73 twin and I’ll do a square trade although I know it’s loud but I’ve wanted my buddy’s for years


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m half what tempted on telling buddy if he want the Mesa then pick up the 73 twin and I’ll do a square trade although I know it’s loud but I’ve wanted my buddy’s for years


Jesus, how big is your MESA?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> Jesus, how big is your MESA?


Single 15 probably 80lbs or more . It’s a struggle to move . If it had tremolo it probably wouldn’t be going anywhere


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a Swart STR Tremolo and love it. I have the night light which aids in late night jamming. One of my favourite amps.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok, it sounds like you need a 73 Twin and a "small tube amp with trem and reverb"....


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

I'll second Bluerockers YGM-3 Guitarmate recommendation. I've been playing my reissue for the last hour - love it. Only issue is that it's only about 1/2" shorter than a Super Reverb. Nothing but brand snobbery that keeps it from being the same price as a Princeton or Deluxe. That being said, I was going to post a link to a bunch of Guitarmates at L&M’s Gear Hunter for $699 (if I remember correctly) but they're all gone. Maybe the word is out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> Ok, it sounds like you need a 73 Twin and a "small tube amp with trem and reverb"....


Yes 😂


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> Jesus, how big is your MESA?


That's just funny. Rare is the time when a Twin is a downsize.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The Traynor will do what all of those amps will do for a LOT less money.

But if you are willing to spend $1999, look at Dr.Z’s.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Whammer Jammer said:


> That's just funny. Rare is the time when a Twin is a downsize.


Truth be told I just don’t really like the Mesa . I wouldn’t really call it a down size both are big but it’s more directed in the direction I want to go


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> The Traynor will do what all of those amps will do for a LOT less money.
> 
> But if you are willing to spend $1999, look at Dr.Z’s.


My friend has a dr.z and honestly it’s kind of trash


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the custom vibrolux reverb and love it. Have a princeton reverb reissue and love that too, but the vibrolux is my go to everytime.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend has a dr.z and honestly it’s kind of trash


Ok then, I'm officially out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Ok then, I'm officially out.


I can’t help it if the thing is always broken. There’s just always something wrong with it


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend has a dr.z and honestly it’s kind of trash


How drunk were you when you made that observation?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> My friend has a dr.z and honestly it’s kind of trash


Perhaps it’s needs to be serviced. Test tubes, clean pin sockets, at least.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

DaddyDog said:


> Perhaps it’s needs to be serviced. Test tubes, clean pin sockets, at least.


He had it done three different times. Maybe it’s just his . I’d have to admit toneking always had my attention lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> How drunk were you when you made that observation?


Zero chances on that since I don’t drink. The fact the amp never works no mater how many times he gets it fix . That to me is junk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> How drunk were you when you made that observation?


Any why do people get so offended when people don’t agree with your opinion? Honestly are you a child “ oh mommy he doesn’t agree with me , you think there’s something wrong with him” 
Like come on and grow up all ready for example my friend hates vox and I like vox and he’s always telling me how vox are junk but you don’t hear me crying over a different opinion


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No reverb, but a nice amp. I've dealt with this seller.

Dr z maz 38 head and cab 2x10 | Amps & Pedals | Yarmouth | Kijiji


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Any why do people get so offended when people don’t agree with your opinion? Honestly are you a child “ oh mommy he doesn’t agree with me , you think there’s something wrong with him”
> Like come on and grow up all ready for example my friend hates vox and I like vox and he’s always telling me how vox are junk but you don’t hear me crying over a different opinion


1. Not offended. I have no stake in gear debates.

2. Not my opinion, every single Dr.Z amp is built by hand and hand wired from superior components and higher quality materials by human beings in Ohio. Your friend or his tech is simply not qualified enough to repair the amp. Perhaps call Dr.Z.. He will personally talk his tech through the problem.

3. You may not like the sound of an amp and that is where opinion comes in. My opinion on which sounds best is not included in any of my responses to this thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> 1. Not offended. I have no stake in gear debates.
> 
> 2. Not my opinion, every single Dr.Z amp is built by hand and hand wired from superior components and higher quality materials by human beings in Ohio. Your friend or his tech is simply not qualified enough to repair the amp. Perhaps call Dr.Z.. He will personally talk his tech through the problem.
> 
> 3. You may not like the sound of an amp and that is where opinion comes in. My opinion on which sounds best is not included in any of my responses to this thread.


Then why didn’t you just say that in the first place instead of “ how drunk where you”


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You already know the answer to that one @silvertonebetty.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Lunnen said:


> I have a Swart STR Tremolo and love it. I have the night light which aids in late night jamming. One of my favourite amps.


I'll second the STR... I love mine to pieces! And it's small and light... I too have the night light, and while it's not my prefered way to use it, it helps with in-house, kid-friendly volumes when playing in the living room.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

A Deluxe reverb is a pretty good amp, had one for quite some time. Get one used for around 1000 and you’re way ahead. For lower wattage, I had a custom built Princeton head built in Toronto with handwiring, vintage tubes and transformer. Sounds huge through a large 1x12. Total cost of head and cab, about 1500. Perfect home rig, but loud enough for jams. Built by Brian Luckhurst, cabinet by Derrick Bell.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Any interest in building one?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Any interest in building one?


Yes but I wouldn’t know where to start


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I've had a Dr Z Maz 38, Galaxie and EZG 50. Sold them all...but still have all my Traynor's!!.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> I can’t help it if the thing is always broken. There’s just always something wrong with it


Anecdotal opinion.

I've owned severl without an issue and one for around ten years now and just changed tubes, once.

But you know, they must be trash.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Anecdotal opinion.
> 
> I've owned severl without an issue and one for around ten years now and just changed tubes, once.
> 
> But you know, they must be trash.


Yeah but you don’t buy simply because someone says they are good. You buy stuff based on experiences . If I had the opportunity to try out more models I would they could be a different story but just from what I witnessed and heard it wasn’t vary good . It’s like Taylor there’s not many Taylor’s I’ve played that I liked but I tried my 810 and liked it .
But I’m not spending that kind of cash in a whim 😂


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah but you don’t buy simply because someone says they are good. You buy stuff based on experiences . If I had the opportunity to try out more models I would they could be a different story but just from what I witnessed and heard it wasn’t vary good . It’s like Taylor there’s not many Taylor’s I’ve played that I liked but I tried my 810 and liked it .
> But I’m not spending that kind of cash in a whim 😂


Spend your money as you wish, I'm not trying to convince you either way, but you're basing your opinion on one amp.
Who knows how it has been treated too. Not my experience with them, they are well made with quality components.

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Spend your money as you wish, I'm not trying to convince you either way, but you're basing your opinion on one amp.
> Who knows how it has been treated too. Not my experience with them, they are well made with quality components.
> 
> Good luck in your hunt.


I guess that’s a valid point I can’t really argue with 😂. I actually would love to find a toneking or something like that .


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Supro Comet. Picked mine up used for a little over a grand.




__





Comet - Supro USA







www.suprousa.com





Every sound on this video is guitar straight into the amp.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Princeton Reverb with a Weber 10F150T...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Then why didn’t you just say that in the first place instead of “ how drunk where you”


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt.
But now there is no doubt lol.

I don’t like to come onto a forum and insult people’s equipment. Usually because I am grateful for what I own and know what it was like before I was able to afford the things I own.

In this circumstance and at this point in time, mass produced reissues are actually more money than a lot of very superior hand made amps. So I would suggest exploring them.

I’ll never understand someone who asks the internet for advice and then insults strangers offering them up sound advice. This would lead me to believe you are drunk or ignorant. Now I know you aren’t drunk…


----------

